# Alternative to screen printing label for light shirts



## Heyfaces (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there. I've been screen printing my brand label underneath tearaway tags. However, with lightweight and light color shirts (especially white) the brand info shows through to the back of the shirt. This looks lousy--if you're wearing a shirt, you don't want the brand label showing through under the back of your neck. Even when I use silver, gray, or light blue ink, it shows through on lightweight white garments.

Can you suggest an alternative to screen printing for light shirts? I don't have a heat press. Could I iron on a transfer or would that look lame--and would it also show through?

Thanks!!
Jess


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think with white lightweight shirts, there will always be some type of show through. Using gray inks seems to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Have you tried a white underbase under the gray? Or even a light gray underbase?

We do that for picky customers on lightweight cotton. Costs extra but seems to solve their concerns.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Heyfaces (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the replies. White underbase is a good idea--but a lot of trouble! Still, would help, I'm sure. Thanks again!


----------



## mrsandman26 (Oct 29, 2012)

Skip the underbase. Add a small amount of grey to white ink. It will not be as contrasting as other options but it will be legible and not show through the garment.


----------



## Heyfaces (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome tip, will try it!


----------



## shown1980 (Aug 30, 2013)

i think but if will be something tag in our shirts so i think
we could not iron on this t shirt yes right ?


India Tour
Web Designing Companies in delhi


----------



## geoffffff (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a problem we always face in our shop, and the best thing we've found is perfect your print stroke. The right amount of pressure and angle is key. If you press too hard, no matter the color, the ink will penetrate the garment too much and you'll see it through the shirt. 

Another option to look at is creating screen print transfers, and heat pressing them. I've always preferred this option as it always looks nice and clean, although more time consuming. We've only done them a few times to do hoodies and stuff, and I don't recall ever doing them on light colored shirts, but still might be worth looking into.


----------



## jvic (Sep 19, 2013)

If I do a heat label in the back of the shirt, will there be a problem screening the front traditionally? ie will the heat of the dryer mess up the heat label?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jvic said:


> If I do a heat label in the back of the shirt, will there be a problem screening the front traditionally? ie will the heat of the dryer mess up the heat label?


It shouldn't be an issue. You could also apply the label last after screenprinting.


----------



## jvic (Sep 19, 2013)

perfect... thank you !


----------

